# rules/regulations for gravel pit



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

anybody know where i can download msha rules/regulations off the net for opening a gravel pit? i've been to their site, and man, no direct links to anything. any of you have the link? thanks


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Try this Gene, see if it is what you are looking for. 

http://www.msha.gov/smallmineoffice/smallmineoffice.htm



> These mines include underground and surface anthracite coal, surface bituminous coal, sand & gravel, crushed stone, dimensions stone, and underground gold mining operations.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Day, you will not follow under msha regulations unless you will be screening and or crushing a product and selling it to the public. 

You will need to contact a enviromental engineer and they will walk you through the process. You need apply for a mining license and get your property permitted and put up a reclamation bond. It is very simple and your environmental engineer will help you step by step.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

What are "We" thinking day?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Try this Gene, see if it is what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.msha.gov/smallmineoffice/smallmineoffice.htm


i was hoping...and it happened.....that there was somebody else smarter and had more patience than i do.....and have the link...voila!!! it was there Nick!!!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I sure am not any smarter than the rest of you....but I am darn lucky!! 

And I do have a lot of patience.


----------

